# My band's demo art!



## iRaiseTheDead (Oct 6, 2012)

I know a lot of bands don't usually have artwork for a demo, but I figured why not put the CDs in jewel cases and just throw a nice little image in there 

Let me know what you think of it (for a demo) 

the names of the songs will be written horizontally across the top of the image!


----------



## subject aftermath (Oct 11, 2012)

Thats really good! Who did that for you?


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Oct 11, 2012)

Me and my buddie Kevin collabed on it 
Thanks!


----------

